# One for the armchair Highways code experts! (or Imurg!)



## Rooter (Nov 17, 2015)

Right, near my house i have to cross a double roundabout every day on the school run. I have drawn a pic. North to south is the A339 dual carriage way.

I come from point A to point B. My question is what lanes would you use to do this??

I have numbered them, and hopefully they show up in the pic. Will add a poll!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 17, 2015)

If you want to see a roundabout then go to Hemel and see the madness that is the magic roundabout - reckon there must be an accident on that every day


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 17, 2015)

Are there any arrows painted on the road as this will affect the answer? For instance if lane 2 was right turn only.

EDIT - in the absence of arrows I would say that 1,3,6 or 2,4,7 would be acceptable.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 17, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			Are there any arrows painted on the road as this will affect the answer? For instance if lane 2 was right turn only.
		
Click to expand...

No sorry, i should have stated, there are no signs or road markings dictating which lane should be used. The bigger roundabout on the right hand side is 2 lane all the way round. (In fact, so is the smaller one, but its a heck of a lot smaller!)


----------



## chellie (Nov 17, 2015)

I'd use 1, 3 and 6 as no arrows.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 17, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If you want to see a roundabout then go to Hemel and see the madness that is the magic roundabout - reckon there must be an accident on that every day
		
Click to expand...

Must admit its brilliant - it is a bit of a life in your hands thing. One of my engineers refuses to drive when he goes down to HH. Mind you, I've been down there nearly every month for 18 years, and never seen an accident yet.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 17, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If you want to see a roundabout then go to Hemel and see the madness that is the magic roundabout - reckon there must be an accident on that every day
		
Click to expand...

Swindonia has the same. I just shut my eyes and floor it. Its the best method!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 17, 2015)

Rooter said:



			No sorry, i should have stated, there are no signs or road markings dictating which lane should be used. The bigger roundabout on the right hand side is 2 lane all the way round. (In fact, so is the smaller one, but its a heck of a lot smaller!)
		
Click to expand...

In which case see my edit above. 1,3,6 or 2,4,7. But it does seem strange to have three lanes of traffic (3,4,5) entering a two lane roundabout


----------



## Rooter (Nov 17, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			In which case see my edit above. 1,3,6 or 2,4,7. But it does seem strange to have three lanes of traffic (3,4,5) entering a two lane roundabout
		
Click to expand...

99% of the traffic using lane 3 go north onto the dual carriageway.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Nov 17, 2015)

Ooh, nice drawing. 

I'm from Norfolk, so assuming there are no poxy tractors in your way (you live in civilisation, so probably not) I'd take any option as long as it's at around 85mph.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 17, 2015)

Yeah as there's no arrows 1,3,6 for me.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 17, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			In which case see my edit above. 1,3,6 or 2,4,7. But it does seem strange to have three lanes of traffic (3,4,5) entering a two lane roundabout
		
Click to expand...

Common sense would dictate that 3 turns left, 4 goes straight on and 5 turns right (3 lanes in, 3 exits off) but drivers seldom use common sense


----------



## richart (Nov 17, 2015)

2, 4, 7 for me. Should be able to get in front of a load of slow coaches doing that.:thup: Just need to keep an eye out for those in lane 1 that are actually going to take the third exit off the first roundabout.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 17, 2015)

1/3/6 in the absence of arrows. Going straight = take the left most lane unless told otherwise.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 17, 2015)

No markings?
Shoot the Council

Purely from the artistic prowess of young Rooter I'd assume that lane 3 is a feeder to the dual carriageway so lane 1 could be seen as a feeder to lane 3.
So lane 2 could be a good start, going to lane 4 for the second island
Lane 5 could be a straight and right lane so feeding to 5 from 2 could work.
3 should really dive off left leaving 4 and 5 to go ahead, keeping your lane so 4 goes to 6, 5 to 7.
A case could be made for going 1,4,6 as well...

So 1,4,6,  2,4,6 or 2,5,7 or whatever you want - which is probably what most do anyway....

All I can say is Good Luck!


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 17, 2015)

Do it Inverness style.

pull out without looking, undertake and cut up the other cars on the roundabout. Change lanes and don't indicate where you are going and get serious road rage at anyone who blows their horn at you.:thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 17, 2015)

2 4 7 to avoid the left lanes who should be turning left.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 17, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			2 4 7 to avoid the left lanes who should be turning left.
		
Click to expand...

But the left lane is for going left AND straight on.

No matter what though, it's a horlicks of a roundabout if it isn't signposted!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 17, 2015)

2, 4, 7 but paying close attention to cars in adjacent lanes!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 17, 2015)

The gap between the roundabouts could have a large effect on your initial lane choice
First time going through it, you wouldn't necessarily know there were 3 lanes on the next stage and with there being a right turn on the first roundabout, picking the left lane isn't technically wrong.
I bet the locals go 2,4,7.

We have a double roundabout between my place and Fragger's.
Right turn and straight off the first, left and straight off the second.
Technically you should approach in the left, change to the right for the second to go straight
Almost everybody goes straight from the right lane on both.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Nov 17, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Right, near my house i have to cross a double roundabout every day on the school run. I have drawn a pic. North to south is the A339 dual carriage way.

I come from point A to point B. My question is what lanes would you use to do this??

I have numbered them, and hopefully they show up in the pic. Will add a poll!

View attachment 17652

Click to expand...

This is two roundabouts. At the first you are going straight on. Therefore you should be in lane one. At the second you are also going straight on, but the extra lane is a bit of a curveball. As the majority of traffic will probably be going left in 3 I'd use 4, and then end up in 7.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 17, 2015)

OK well i do 1 4 7. I see that lane 1 is for north on the single carriage way, lane 3 or 4. (Lane 4 feeding both 6 and 7. 6 veers off to a retail park and 7 carrys on)

2 is for lane 5 (which in turn is for south on the dual carriageway) and south on the smaller roundabout.

The problem point comes after lane 1 and 2 and 4 and 5. half the people use lane 2 wanting to go to 4 and the same for people in lane 1.

I drive a massive 4 x 4 so i am obviously always correct! But my mrs says, she gets beeped at or abused for being in either lane!!

Its a nightmare.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 17, 2015)

jdpjamesp said:



			This is two roundabouts. At the first you are going straight on. Therefore you should be in lane one. At the second you are also going straight on, but the extra lane is a bit of a curveball. As the majority of traffic will probably be going left in 3 I'd use 4, and then end up in 7.
		
Click to expand...

YESS!! Thats how i roll!


----------



## Fish (Nov 17, 2015)

We have an island we all locally call "suicide island" as it's like the start of the Le-Mans, you have 5 lanes approaching it from the south, depending on where you're going there can be either 2 out to the north, 2 out to the east, 1 only to the north west and 2 lanes to the west but, there are also only 4 lanes around the island, it's scary madness at rush hour because when you have 5 cars revving for a quick start as the lights hit red, there are only 4 lanes to go for


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 17, 2015)

OK, in reality I'd join either lane 1 or 2, depending on which had the shortest queue and I'd just blag it from there.....


----------



## Region3 (Nov 17, 2015)

I'd go 2,5,7.


----------



## adam6177 (Nov 17, 2015)

1,3,6 in the absence of arrows on the floor.  Unfortunately a very large number of drivers seem to think that a right hand lane is ok to go straight over a roundabout.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 17, 2015)

Region3 said:



			I'd go 2,5,7.
		
Click to expand...

You would get some serious road rage from me if you did that while i was going 2,4,7!!


----------



## Rooter (Nov 17, 2015)

adam6177 said:



			Unfortunately a very large number of drivers seem to think that a right hand lane is ok to go straight over a roundabout.
		
Click to expand...

77% of people here so far too!!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 17, 2015)

Rooter said:



			You would get some serious road rage from me if you did that while i was going 2,4,7!!
		
Click to expand...

Why 4-7..?
If you're in 4 because 3 goes left then you're "effectively'" in the left lane of the roundabout going ahead so you should stay to the left and go 4-6..
You'd use 7 if you were in 5...


----------



## adam6177 (Nov 17, 2015)

Rooter said:



			77% of people here so far too!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not surprised, that's probably representative of real life.  These are the people that try to take the front of my car off when cutting me up to go straight on.

It's fairly straight forward IMO, at a standard 2 lane entry 3 exit roundabout - use the left hand lane for turning left and going straight on.  Right hand lane only for turning right.

Only time this differs is if the road marking indicate which lane you should use.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 17, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Why 4-7..?
If you're in 4 because 3 goes left then you're "effectively'" in the left lane of the roundabout going ahead so you should stay to the left and go 4-6..
You'd use 7 if you were in 5...
		
Click to expand...

no, 5 is for south. 6 and 7 while 2 lane, I should have been more clear that 6 is left only into a retail park. I see 6 and 7 as a free for all filter from 4.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 17, 2015)

I went 1, 4, 7 and voted before seeing everyone elses comments so as not to be influenced. Getting through to the current page I see that I would do the same as the OP. 

Roundabouts leading into other roundabouts, 3 & 4 lane roundabouts etc are a nightmare. People cut across lanes, many just can't cope, sorry older people but I'm talking about you on this one, and they just become dangerous. I don't know the answer other than better signage and road markings whilst on them. There are more being built so road designers obviously like them. They just need to make the system of driving through them clearer.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 17, 2015)

adam6177 said:



			1,3,6 in the absence of arrows on the floor.  Unfortunately a very large number of drivers seem to think that a right hand lane is ok to go straight over a roundabout.
		
Click to expand...

It is on a dual carriageway, absolutely.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 17, 2015)

adam6177 said:



			Unfortunately a very large number of drivers seem to think that a right hand lane is ok to go straight over a roundabout.
		
Click to expand...

First day, first lesson in my ADI training.
Lesson 1. Always say straight ahead, NEVER say straight over at a roundabout because some bright spark will try it


----------



## Duckster (Nov 17, 2015)

Lane 1 - used for either going straight on into lane 3 only or north.
Lane 2 - used for either going straight on into lane 4 or 5 (if wanting to go south at second roundabout) or south.

Lane 3 - Feeder lane for going North only, unless there are 3 lanes marked out on the secondary roundabout.
Lane 4 - This is the curve ball for me - as all exits are dual carriageway, then this can be used to go into the outsdie lane going North or lane 6 or even to go south, however I think it'd only go south if lane 5 was dedicate to go south as well.  Personally I'd use this to go straight ahead only.
Lane 5 - either straight ahead into lane 7 or to go south.

Have they just not finished it?  Or was it designed by people on day release?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 17, 2015)

Whichever lane has the shortest queue and then pull across without indicating to the next one.    Then again, I do have a BMW


----------



## Duckster (Nov 17, 2015)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Whichever lane has the shortest queue and then pull across without indicating to the next one.    Then again, I do have a BMW   

Click to expand...

BMW and "indicator".  These are never used in the same sentence......


----------



## Duckster (Nov 17, 2015)

adam6177 said:



			1,3,6 in the absence of arrows on the floor.  Unfortunately a very large number of drivers seem to think that a right hand lane is ok to go straight over a roundabout.
		
Click to expand...

It is depending on the set up.  There's a string of priority roundabouts in Chorley, about 7 or 8 in a row - 2 lanes on, 2 lanes off going through town, right hand lane can be sued for either going straight on or turning right.

In fact, coming off he M61 southbound at Chorley and you should be in the left hand lane to turn right if you are heading to the town centre (although that is marked on the road).  Same set up at J19 on the M6 if come off southbound and want to head towards Winsford


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 17, 2015)

I did 2,4,7


----------



## Rooter (Nov 17, 2015)

Duckster said:



			Have they just not finished it?  Or was it designed by people on day release?
		
Click to expand...

Been like it for years...


----------



## Rooter (Nov 17, 2015)

Right we have a video people!!! I have driven it how i always do, there was no traffic which is weird!!

Anyway, turns out lane 3 is left turn only. that is the only road marking.

PS Ignore the girls giggling, i picked daughter and her mate up from dance class..

[video=youtube;2heGYqBtGrY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2heGYqBtGrY[/video]


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 17, 2015)

Looks the way I would drive it - would be wary of people on the left on the second roundabout not turning left and going straight on


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 17, 2015)

Cant see a video ??


----------



## Rooter (Nov 17, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Looks the way I would drive it - would be wary of people on the left on the second roundabout not turning left and going straight on
		
Click to expand...

That never happens, as i said thats the only lane thats marked to be left only. The way i drove it, the things to watch for are people trying to go from 2 to 4 and then from 5 to 6/7..


----------



## Rooter (Nov 17, 2015)

Rooter said:



			[video=youtube;2heGYqBtGrY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2heGYqBtGrY[/video]
		
Click to expand...




upsidedown said:



			Cant see a video ??
		
Click to expand...

now?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 17, 2015)

Rooter said:



			That never happens, as i said thats the only lane thats marked to be left only. The way i drove it, the things to watch for are people trying to go from 2 to 4 and then from 5 to 6/7..
		
Click to expand...

Then all looks good to me then :thup:


----------



## Rooter (Nov 17, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Then all looks good to me then :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Except 50% of people do use lane 2 to get to lane 4! Does my nut in!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 17, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Except 50% of people do use lane 2 to get to lane 4! Does my nut in!!
		
Click to expand...

Yep can see them attempting that to try and queue jump mate


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 17, 2015)

Rooter said:



			now?
		
Click to expand...

Cheers can see it on phone but not on laptop . Would drive it that way too


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 17, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			Cheers can see it on phone but not on laptop . Would drive it that way too
		
Click to expand...

Sorted now, had to unblock ad blocker :thup:


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 17, 2015)

My driving style could be politely described as "brisk"  so: Lane 1 left or straight ahead, lane 2 straight ahead or right.  I choose 2. Lane 3, left of timid driver going straight on.  Lane 4 straight on,  lane 5 straight on or right.  5 for me,  I'll easily beat timid toad if he's going straight on. Lane 6, left or straight on,  lane 7,  right or straight on.  I'll  take lane 7, thank you.  So I voted 2, 5, 7.


----------



## dewsweeper (Nov 17, 2015)

I am old so I would just plough straight through, thats what younger drivers expect us to do.
Dewsweeper


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 17, 2015)

I was taught at roundabouts, when in the left hand lane you shouldn't pass more than 2 exits. But in this case its separate 2 roundabouts , so the left lane if going straight through is ok, imo. 

There really should be lane markers or signs, we have single squareabout with 5 exits here, and it causes havoc. Some drivers don't count the small exit /entrance into a major supermarket.:angry:


----------



## richart (Nov 17, 2015)

When driving in Spain I found that everyone seems to approach a roundabout in lane 1, and then takes the last exit off that roundabout. I took lane 2 to go straight across, second exit, and nearly got side swiped by a car go all the way round the outside of the roundabout. The idiot then had the nerve to toot me. Oh yes and Spanish cars seem to have  indicators that don't work at roundabouts.

If there are three exits off a roundabout, I always thought you should indicate left if taking the first exit, no indication if you are taking the second one until past the first exit, and then idicate left, and if you are taking the third exit, indicate right approaching the roundabout, and then indicate left after the second exit. Hopefully you will be in the right lane, but as Rooter says if you are in a 4X4 lanes don't apply to you.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 17, 2015)

richart said:



			but as Rooter says if you are in a 4X4 lanes don't apply to you.

Click to expand...

exactly! Beware of a man in a 4x4 full of kids! It's a Volvo too, so we are literally I destructible and I know it!! Muh hahahaha ha!


----------



## Region3 (Nov 17, 2015)

The thing that doesn't look right to me from your video is exiting the second roundabout from the left lane and moving straight to the right hand lane on the dual carriageway.

I am not a profeshnial though so accept I might be wrong.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 17, 2015)

Google is your friend , Highway code, roundabouts 5 exits. Double roundabouts see rule 190.


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 17, 2015)

Coming from East Kilbride(a.k.a.Polo Mint City)I would go 2-4-7 but keeping a very wary eye on anything coming in from the R.H.S.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 17, 2015)

2 4 an 6 but it's not on the list. 

Would of of designed lane 3 for left turn only.

But all that depends if you are over seventy or in your teens. &#128563;


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 17, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			2 4 an 6 but it's not on the list. 

Would of of designed lane 3 for left turn only.

But all that depends if you are over seventy or in your teens. &#128563;
		
Click to expand...

You shouldn't be doing over 70 , but 20 minimum .


----------



## Region3 (Nov 17, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			2 4 an 6 but it's not on the list.
		
Click to expand...

It's not on the list because he wants to end up in lane 7.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 18, 2015)

I was taught the left lane was the exit lane and you shouldn't be in it unless you are turning off at the next exit.


----------



## Val (Nov 18, 2015)

If I didnt know the area and approached it for a first time it would be 1,3,6 then 7 as you can't go 3 to 7. If i knew the area it would be 2,4,7 which IMO is the only logical option.

Im surprised there is no road markings mentioned, IMO both roundabout 1 and 2 should have the left lane with arrows showing as exit only


----------



## Andy808 (Nov 18, 2015)

One thing to point out is it depends on what you're driving. 
As an ex HGV driver I would use 2, 4 and 6 but in a car I would go 2, 4 and 6 or 7.
It would also depend on which way I was turning after the going onto 6/7. If I were turning left soon after I would go 6 and if I were turning right then I would get into lane 7 in preparation for my next exit.


----------



## richart (Nov 18, 2015)

bobmac said:



			I was taught the left lane was the exit lane and you shouldn't be in it unless you are turning off at the next exit.
		
Click to expand...

 Did they have roundabouts when you learnt to drive ?


----------



## la_lucha (Nov 19, 2015)

2,3,6 for me. Stay out of the left lanes personally


----------



## bobmac (Nov 19, 2015)

richart said:



			Did they have roundabouts when you learnt to drive ?

Click to expand...


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 19, 2015)

It's madness not having the lanes marked.  We have a roundabout near us where two lanes go into three. The left one of the two lanes goes into lane 3 in the OP's diagram &  the right one goes into lane 4. Lane 3 is left &  straight on into lane 6, lane 4 is straight on into lane 7 & lane 5 is right.  Works perfectly except for the odd idiot trying to go from inside lane into lane 4.


----------

